# Tools made when I was in Industry



## hdskip (Jan 28, 2014)

Here are several pictures of tools I made when employed as a Tool and Die Maker. The work I was doing then involved insanely close tolerances. Every thing pictured was finished on a surface grinder. All the steel items were made from A-2 tool steel and hardened to Rc 58. The small sine bar was cut with a wire EDM. The last picture is several punches made from tungsten carbide. All work done on these punches were ground using diamond wheels.


----------



## LJP (Jan 28, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## Jim1942 (Jan 28, 2014)

That's beautiful machining.  Along with being very talented, you are fortunate to have had a career that allowed you to learn such practicies.  Must have been fun to go to work each day and that's a gift more people should be rewarded with.  Thanks for showing us.

Jim Dunn


----------



## george wilson (Jan 29, 2014)

I love to see tools made by the machinist. Thank you for posting.


----------



## ScottieB (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice work! I really like the vice.


----------



## hdskip (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank everyone for the kind words. When most of these tools were made I was to poor to pay attention. Buying tools was a dream. Necessity was the rule of the day and having an employer that allowed us to use the shop and provide the material was a blessing. They realized that it was going to sweeten their profit margin. I'd like  to see all the parts that were produced using these tools. What is really strange is being able to remember a lot of the parts and the setups I used to do them. Shucks I can't remember what I had for breakfast most days.
  I really enjoy this forum and hope that I can make a meaningful contribution to folks on here. I'd be more than glad to share ideas and experiences with anyone interested.
    Gary


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 30, 2014)

hdskip said:


> Here are several pictures of tools I made when employed as a Tool and Die Maker. The work I was doing then involved insanely close tolerances. Every thing pictured was finished on a surface grinder. All the steel items were made from A-2 tool steel and hardened to Rc 58. The small sine bar was cut with a wire EDM. The last picture is several punches made from tungsten carbide. All work done on these punches were ground using diamond wheels.
> 
> View attachment 68780
> View attachment 68781
> ...



Were nice. 

Its a shame my company pulled me out the production die repair shop before I could finish a pair of 1"x 2" x 3" blocks.  Apparent domestic dispute between a couple of "X"s forced management to transfer me back to training shop. The union couldn't really do anything.  Still have your those unfinished blocks somewhere.  Glad your shop supported your projects.


----------



## janders1957 (Feb 4, 2014)

Very nice work! Something about hardened and ground tooling...


----------



## Don Robinson (Feb 15, 2014)

hdskip said:


> Here are several pictures of tools I made when employed as a Tool and Die Maker. The work I was doing then involved insanely close tolerances. Every thing pictured was finished on a surface grinder. All the steel items were made from A-2 tool steel and hardened to Rc 58. The small sine bar was cut with a wire EDM. The last picture is several punches made from tungsten carbide. All work done on these punches were ground using diamond wheels.
> 
> View attachment 68780
> View attachment 68781
> ...



Old memories! I also made the sliding parallel, 6"sin plate, and small vises. I still have them 30 or 40 years later.


----------

